# Simple sliding lid box plans?



## Rorschach (24 Apr 2018)

I have been asked by a customer to make a sliding lid box for a project, box will need to have internal dimensions of about 8"x4"x4". Any know of any good tutorials or plans for a similar sized box? Never made a box, well not since school anyway. I have limited tools, no planer or thicknesser, do have a bandsaw, homemade "table saw" and hand tools. Probably want to avoid dovetails too.


----------



## marcros (24 Apr 2018)

post589198.html?hilit=pencil%20box%20pencil%20box#p589198 shows a suitable one.


----------



## custard (24 Apr 2018)

Pages 13 & 14 of this pdf show plans for a simple sliding lid box.

https://www.popularwoodworking.com/wp-c ... 4-Seg2.pdf

Good luck!


----------



## custard (24 Apr 2018)

I've just tried to send you a PM Rorschach, but I can't figure out how to with the new layout  

I'll have plenty of really nice wood in the off-cuts pile that would be suitable for a box of these dimensions. If you want something ready thicknessed to size then let me know. You can have a deep ripped, book matched pair of thin boards if you want to do a full 360 degree grain wrap. Cover postage and it's yours.


----------



## Rorschach (24 Apr 2018)

marcros":1w0g0bgl said:


> https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/post589198.html?hilit=pencil%20box%20pencil%20box#p589198 shows a suitable one.



Yep that's just the kind of thing.

Looking at the build pics there, I am guessing I might need to make a shooting board before I start.


----------



## Rorschach (24 Apr 2018)

custard":1pvfcpew said:


> I've just tried to send you a PM Rorschach, but I can't figure out how to with the new layout
> 
> I'll have plenty of really nice wood in the off-cuts pile that would be suitable for a box of these dimensions. If you want something ready thicknessed to size then let me know. You can have a deep ripped, book matched pair of thin boards if you want to do a full 360 degree grain wrap. Cover postage and it's yours.



Very kind of you, I might well take you up on that offer.


----------



## AndyT (25 Apr 2018)

Have a look at Steve Hay on YouTube in his Woodworking Masterclass channel. He shows how to make a very basic sliding lid box, then goes on to add variations and enhancements.

https://youtu.be/VrQcyyLsFf0


----------



## Bm101 (25 Apr 2018)

custard":1aeo1rmu said:


> I've just tried to send you a PM Rorschach, but I can't figure out how to with the new layout
> 
> I'll have plenty of really nice wood in the off-cuts pile that would be suitable for a box of these dimensions. If you want something ready thicknessed to size then let me know. You can have a deep ripped, book matched pair of thin boards if you want to do a full 360 degree grain wrap. Cover postage and it's yours.



Custard just hover mouse over a users picture, for you it would be the cat (obviously :roll: ). Give it a click. User's 'mini profile' or somesuchmalarkey will pop on your screen. Bottom right of pop up box is an envelope icon for direct pms fella. 
You can access general PM's through your own profile top right of menu bar. Click, 'Control panel' and a drop down menu if you need to search a user etc. First option is far quicker as a direct response from a thread etc.
Next time someone asks me how the old weekend warrior woodworking is going, I'll be all, 'Yeh not bad. _Funny you mention it! _ Was just offering advice to some professional cabinet making fella online the other day actually. So yeh. Ya know. Got skills.'
:-$


----------



## custard (25 Apr 2018)

Thanks Bm, in the previous forum format you could send a PM direct from the thread, but I didn't know where that facility was on this new format.

Incidentally, your marking knife is getting plenty of use.







My old knife was a section that was laser cut from a Ward iron, with some knife scales riveted on. It _sounds_ a nice idea, but I never fully appreciated it was just too long to be really comfortable. Where as your design fits like a glove, plus the absence of scales makes it better in confined spaces. So, once again many thanks!


----------

